HTTPS: //blog.datahut.co/how-to-select-a-web-scraping-service-that-is-on-point/ - sandramoraes
======
kseo3l
I've been using proxycrawl for a while, I don't know why is not included in
the list

------
onlinejk
It took me an embarrassing amount of attempts before I finally noticed the _"
extra space" typo_ above.

Working Link: [https://blog.datahut.co/how-to-select-a-web-scraping-
service...](https://blog.datahut.co/how-to-select-a-web-scraping-service-that-
is-on-point/)

